# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Б. Поттер. Сказка о Питере Кролике

## Lampada

1. Б. Поттер. Сказка о Питере Кролике (29.04.07)

----------


## Throbert McGee

It should probably be noted that these dual-language stories are aimed at Russians who want to improve their understanding of English sentence structures -- thus, the translations are as close to literal as grammatically possible, which means *they're not necessarily the most ideal models of "natural"-sounding Russian* to be imitated by иностранцы, обучающиеся на русском! 
For example, Mrs. Rabbit's remark "I am going out" is rendered as "Я иду наружу" -- which is comprehensible, but would a native speaker actually use that construction? 
(I assume that Я пойду! or even Я пошла! would be the normal thing for a mother-rabbit to say under the circumstances?) 
Even so, these can be used by students of Russian -- just bearing in mind the caveat above.

----------


## Lampada

> It should probably be noted that these dual-language stories are aimed at Russians who want to improve their understanding of English sentence structures -- thus, the translations are as close to literal as grammatically possible, which means *they're not necessarily the most ideal models of "natural"-sounding Russian* to be imitated by иностранцы, обучающиеся на русском! 
> For example, Mrs. Rabbit's remark "I am going out" is rendered as "Я иду наружу" -- which is comprehensible, but would a native speaker actually use that construction? 
> (I assume that Я пойду! or even Я пошла! would be the normal thing for a mother-rabbit to say under the circumstances?) 
> Even so, these can be used by students of Russian -- just bearing in mind the caveat above.

 Да, я знаю, что для изучающих английский, а в содержание не вчитывалась.  
Спасибо, Роберт, что заметил несуразицу.

----------

